# how efective



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

how efective is plain fgmo with out thymol and how efective with thymol?


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I think that this question can be easily dialogued if you would compare my test results as described in my articles in ABJ. The answer is there. Please take a look at the data collected and compare/contrast.
I have explained in a previous posting on the forum that I had added thymol to my FGMO formulae to accelerate the death rate (knock down power) of the mites. Thymol does improve the mite drop count.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

is there a big diferance if you use thymol or not?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thymol would not be needed after a particular period of time, when proper applications of the prescribed FGMO fogging and cords are used. No mites should be present.

If you are using the outlined methods, and can achieve the already claim of 100% effectiveness as posted previously, than the thymol is not needed and a waste of money. Unless you are going for a timed kill rate on any mites recently brought back to hive.

Corrct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>is there a big diferance if you use thymol or not?

Yes. Thymol makes a difference in the number of dead mites.

Personally, I like the straight FGMO because it doesn't have any smell, or active chemcials. But it doesn't have the same knockdown power as with the Thymol.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Yes, sorry to say, you are wrong.
Please read my postings on this forum and ABJ articles.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I have said that if you use the prescribed methods that you have outlined previously you should achieve 100% mite free colonies, as already claimed, and mentioned by you. And that if 100% as already claimed is achieved, than I ask why thymol? And this is WRONG.

I could see getting to 100% faster, as the thymol kill rate is quicker, but for someone already using FGMO and mite free, as I'm sure they should be using your already proven methods, than I do ask why thymol? (I see the difference, and perhaps I should have written it clearer.)

Would it be so much to ask that you just take a moment and answer what is wrong with what I said, compared to asking 1200 members reading these post to subscribe and read another publication. I'm sure we don't all subscribe. Thats why some come here.


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

I just wanted to add my opinion that it's supremely arrogant to say "go somewhere else and read the answer". If you don't care to give the answer, don't post. If the person who asked the question had access to the information from another source, they would not have asked the question.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

do you think that you could tell me your thoughts on thymol DR.R ? so I can know if I am right? thanks

[This message has been edited by swarm_trapper (edited April 08, 2004).]


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello Folks.
Setting priorities.
It is customary and routine for informed persons to indicate sources of literature. This is called referencing. 
This is an FGMO discussion board, created for that purpose. I have field and laboratory tested the subject for 10 years. Based on data collected during those ten years, I have given my findings absolutely free and with extreme care for my fellow beekeepers benefit. I have spent considerable amounts of personal funds, time and effort on this project because I truly believe that it is an excellent alternative tool for the treatment of honey bee parasites. 
I am a devout believer in the Lords Creation that makes all of us equal hence I would never intentionally offend any one. 
If my opinion is asked regarding my work of ten years, you may expect me to give an honest reply in accordance with the findings during those ten years. Replying to a contributor who asks if he/she is wrong when opinionating about my work is not meant to be impolite or offensive in any way. It merely reflects my opinion based on my work findings. 
I spend hours on end replying to questions, sending copies of articles published and contributing to this forum. I do it with pleasure because I think that it is for the good of beekeeping and firm religious believe of helping my "neighbor."
Many times I have felt that I am wasting extremely valuable time on this forum repeating constantly the very same questions and answers which can readily be obtained in the archives of beesource.com 
I provide information with pride and dignity to genuine questions asked for the purpose of learning. I allow others to discuss their opinions and findings. 
I do not/will not engage in debates that attempt to detract from my purpose. Please do not ask me that type of questions because I merely dedicate myself to look for solutions and promptly publish my findings, again with dignity and sincerity.
There are rules of ethics to which contributors must adhere when participating in discussion groups as FGMO is one. Unfortunately, this forum has been used time and again by contributors that do not abide by said rules, voluntarily rewarding our efforts with aggression expressed with offensive adjectives turning the forum into a flame throwing arena. 
To them I say, The Lord is my Savior and my Judge.
Have a happy beekeeping weekend and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

could you then tell me which actical of yours i could find this info in?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

FGMO moderator,
How humbling. Thank you for your "I wasted enough time" on this website. I for one will respect your reply, which I'm sure you spent more time typing than actually answering the question, and not ask for further assistance. I thought the question was polite, respectful and very basic in nature. I'm sure your not the only one with information on FGMO. If I'm wrong in what I said, than why reply at all if you don't have the time to respond in a helpful way as asked by members of this board. Hopefully others will contribute without you sitting in the wings only to reply with limited time, or a reply that boarders on bitterness and madness. 

I hope others will not answer all such basic questions by referencing future questions to published books. Most questions on this site could be answered by saying, " refer to the ABC-XYZ book for the answer. Thank goodness for others with the time to answer the questions, and yes some over and over again, and not take the same attitude you have.

My answer was taken, based directly from posts that you made. I realize now that information is changing and perhaps past comments made by you are not self-serving now and would like to be forgotten. 

There was not one "flame throwiing comment" as mentioned by you about past posts, in this thread, and I ask why bring that up now? (no need to reply on that, I know your busy) The question posted above seemed striaght forword. I thought my reply was taken directly from comments you made previously. It is a shame for you not to set the record straight.

For others,
Is there another person capable of contributing in a positive way with answers concerning FGMO? Realizing any information from Dr.R can be read elsewhere, does the inventor of a particular item, who now has no time for answering questions, have to be the only person capable of helping others with moderator status? (Maybe this should be addressed by Barry)


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow,

What we have here is a failure to communicate.

I believe, Dr R. has some software issues he is dealing right now in trying to post his ABJ articles/instructions. 

If this forum is allowed to, and if Dr. R agrees, perhaps we can get this information posted here and save everyone a lot of non value added work.

If we can agree on this, maybe some of us can volunteer to help Dr R with posting his information...

Together we're strong..

Just some thoughts...


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I apologize for the turn this forum has taken.
If anyone thinks that calling me arrogant because I referenced my work, you have to be oblivious to the feelings of other people.
Sorry folks. My time is extremely valuable and I can not continue on this thread. It is indeed a waste of time. 
As Barry has indicated, I do not have to be in this forum if I chose not to.
Regreatably, DEFINITELY, this will be the last time ever that I participate in this forum. 
To those who may wish to ask appropiate questions, you may write to my e-mail.
God bless you all.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Fellows;

It appears to me that Dr. R. has been more than patient. The questions put to him were in such tone that had they been put so to me I would have taken offense and said so very directly.

Now; to the fellow who wanted to know why use thymol if FGMO killed l00% of the mites; 

First, I do not recall Dr. R. ever stating that an FGMO treatment killed l00% of the mites. Not even Apistan or Coumophos will do that. 

Second, even if a treatment killed 100% of the mites in a hive there would be reinfestation from drifting bees or from mites hatching between treatments. Unless you are prepared to find and treat every wild swarm in your area you will have some mites. Mites themselves can travel. 

Dr. R. has been very plain in his explanations concerning thymol, and patient with questions put to him. The addition of thymol simply provides an accelerated knock down factor. Anyone not too lazy to go back thru this FGMO thread can get this information.

Any large library will provide copies of articles from ABJ if asked. Anyone who will put the quetion politely can get someone to answer even without going back thru the thread. 

Those opinionated boors who simply wish to dispute the efficacy of FGMO would be better served just to say politely that they do not believe it will work. Nobody cares if they hold that opion and would think more of them if they simply said that and let it drop.
Oxankle


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Has anyone tried the FGMO/thymol fogging alone, and if so have you noted a difference in mite fall as compared to straight FGMO fogging?

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

The Lord acts in many woderful ways.
Thank You Lord.
Than you, Ox.
Best regards and God bless.
Happy Easter
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>First, I do not recall Dr. R. ever stating that an FGMO treatment killed l00% of the mites. 


> posted November 14, 2002 12:45 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Way to go Kurt. Thanks for your input.
If you decide to try fogging alone, do it once a week in combination with screened bottom boards and you will have zero mites in the Fall. Except of course for those that foraging bees bring in when they rob infested colonies.
Good luck with your trials and please do not hesitate to write to my personal e-mail if you have further questions.
Best Regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


Sorry, I do not post to this forum, but I could not resist. He has been saying for the last year and a half, or longer, that fgmo was all you needed and all the while, (three years 'testing'), he was using thymol... hmmm.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I of course should also apoligize. I assumed in the post "formal research on FGMO" that Dr. R comment "I have varroa free hives", and on post entitled "new to FGMO" comments such as "lots of happy beekeepers having bumper crops with mite free hives with FGMO", allowed me to say that FGMO was 100% EFFECTIVE. I didn't think it to be such a stretch to make that observation on these claims, but apparently it was. I thought these comments were used to clarify the FGMO abilities and successes. I guess I was wrong. I thought my comments of FGMO as 100 percent was a good thing. 

As for Swarm trapper....As a young beekeeper I admire for taking a hobby such as this at your age, I will ask and do research myself in an attempt to answer your basic question. I do not think as suggested by Ox that the way to get answers is to go to the library. Your question was not mean spirited and could of been answered something like "its 40% more effective and definetly worth it, but for a full explanation, see the latest information in ABJ if you can." ( It didn't take long to write that.)


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I am in the process of digitizing Dr. R's latest article in ABJ regarding the addition of thymol. I would like this discussion to settle down and stop trying to get opinions stated. If Pedro has time to answer in detail, he will. I trust he will stay with the Forum and excuse some of the bantering.

I will post the latest article on Pedro's index page soon.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Barry,

Thanks!! SEE, This what I was talking about!! Cooperation and communication.

I still don't have my ABJ issue or else I would have volunteered.

Thanks again for doing this pal!


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

but dose any one know how much better thymol is with fgmo than fgmo plain? DR. R just wondering why you can type a that is very long when you could just answear my post in one or two sentences? thanks sw_tr


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

FGMO-Thymol Application Improved For Varroa Mite Control
American Bee Journal - March, 2004
http://www.beesource.com/pov/rodriguez/abjmar2004.htm


----------



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

Dr. Pedro Rodriquez,
I'm personally grateful for your contributions you have made here and I strongly beleive I'm a better beekeeper because of them.

Thanks again,

Tom Ostler


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yes thanks Dr.R


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Dr. R for sharing your research. Your articles are what convinced me to abandon the chemical treatments I had been using for mite control. I know there are no 100% guaranteed methods to never have the mites, other than getting rid of the bees and taking up some other hobby. In the mean time, I will be working at becoming a better beekeeper and look forward to your continued reports in whatever format you choose to share them.


----------

